

Using Require.js in an ASP.NET MVC application - jcreamer
http://tech.pro/tutorial/1156/using-requirejs-in-an-aspnet-mvc-application

======
sethist
Another way to attack a similar set of problems is through the new bundling
and minification settings in .Net 4.5[1]. It doesn't address everything, for
example you need to know and account for the dependencies yourself. However,
my early experiences with using it have been very positive.

[1][http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2011/11/27/new-
bundli...](http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2011/11/27/new-bundling-and-
minification-support-asp-net-4-5-series.aspx)

------
vyrotek
Good stuff! I was first exposed to AMD and Require.js through the Dojo
Toolkit[1]. I'm a big fan of Ninject and IoC in general but for some reason it
never occurred to me to apply those techniques to javascript. Our Dojo
application is built on MVC3 and once it became fairly large I was glad to
have learned about Require.js. :)

[1] <http://dojotoolkit.org>

